# Check This Out...omg!



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Not mine but man do I wish it was. If I was rich I would be showing the local rice boys who is king ISH in this bad boy!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1844798179


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

*badass*

This car is amazing. I'd like to use it on a few camaros around where I live.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Rocken the KA. That seems like a really big turbo, a T 60 something or other. Lag must be an issue, but I guess it doesn't matter if all you do is lay down the law at the dragstrip.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*drags only*

With the new mods they have planned to put on it before they ship it should copensate for the lag time hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

> *That seems like a really big turbo, a T 60 something or other. Lag must be an issue...*


That would explain why he has the Nitrous Express kit...to aid spool-up


----------

